# Downstream Keyer



## Exeldro (Apr 11, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Downstream Keyer - Downstream Keyer dock



> This plugin adds a Downstream Keyer dock to OBS studio.
> 
> View attachment 69892



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 12, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.3



> add output source
> make sure always one default keyer is loaded
> workaround clear on scene collection cleanup



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 12, 2021)

This plugin is work in progress, expect updates the coming days.


----------



## RichieTee (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi Exeldro, Nice plugin you got here and something i've really wanted. I was watching your github account for this plugin.
Already tested the latest version, here are my observations:

1. Hotkeys would be nice for toggle on and off
2. The DSK also appears on the DSK Scene/Source, making it duplicates of some sorts, I suppose there should be some sort of feature to prevent the DSK to appear on DSK Scene/Source. A previous tool used DSK as a keyword (any scene containing that name was unaffected).
3. A tutorial would be nice to show how it works, even if it is just a picture tutorial.
4. When scene transition are added in OBS Scene Transitions dock, they do not appear to be available for Downstream keyer dock unless OBS is restarted.
5. Would it be possible for the DSK to list at least available OBS Scenes, rather than having to manually type the scene/source name?
6. I love the fact that different transitions are available for the DSK and it doesn't have finniky issues like the current dsk I used, which embarassed me severally yesterday.
7. Thanks for the great work on OBS Project, I can also see that OBS is trying to add this functionality into the core product. Great Job guys. Looking foward to the updates.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.4



> update transition list



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2021)

@RichieTee
1 is on my todo list
2 and 4 should be better in version 0.0.4
3 I will make everything I want in the plugin first before writing any kind of manual
5 you don't have to type the scene name, the + icon will add the current selected scene to the downstream keyer dock


----------



## Agape Multimidia (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro 
Congratulations on the incredible work with your plugins, but I confess that I didn't understand exactly what this plugin is for =/


----------



## Phibbit (Apr 13, 2021)

@Exeldro. Another great plugin and one I can see could have plenty of room for growth. 
I've noticed that if you change a scene name that the plugin doesnt detect it, rather it just fails. OBS also reports that its crashed every time I close it down, not sure if thats from this plugin or others though. 

While im sure you have a good list of things to work on, for my, being able to click an item to select it, then click again for it to disappear would be handy, and maybe the option of a selection timing out after a certain amount of time?


----------



## Phibbit (Apr 13, 2021)

Agape Multimidia said:


> Hello @Exeldro
> Congratulations on the incredible work with your plugins, but I confess that I didn't understand exactly what this plugin is for =/


This allows you to overlay any scene over another scene, so for example, if you have a conference with multiple cameras, you can have the speakers name configured in a separate scene in the lower third and turn it on and off irrespective of which other scene you have showing. This will then overlay the speakers name over the scene you have showing.  The previous option was to have the speakers name configured in every scene you may want to use it on, and turn it on and off from there which was a lot more work.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 13, 2021)

@Phibbit the deselecting and timing option are good ideas I will add them to my todo list.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add multiple DSK support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AndersM (Apr 16, 2021)

This is great stuff for all trying to use OBS for more traditional broadcasting.
Have you considered a TAKE button for the DSK? DSK sources going live by just selecting it could cause some accidental mistakes, and might not be too intuitive for everyone. 
If it was possible to see the DSK sources in Preview in studio mode when selecting them and TAKE it to air, that might be more intuitive for some. 
But great work as always!


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 16, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> fix transition memleak (crash on shutdown)
> add hotkeys



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 16, 2021)

@AndersM a TAKE button sounds like something I can add optional to the plugin. I will add it to my todo list.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 17, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> Fix translation loading



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 17, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> fix transition reference leak (crash on shutdown)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RichieTee (Apr 18, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.1.1
> 
> ...


This came at the right time, just when I needed it. 
Plan to use for church this morning, hopefully all goes well.

*Living on the edge of tomorrow*


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 18, 2021)

@RichieTee good luck, let me know how it went, what version of the plugin you used and what can be improved


----------



## RichieTee (Apr 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @RichieTee good luck, let me know how it went, what version of the plugin you used and what can be improved



Used  Version 0.1.3
It went well, the minor issues i faced had to do with mistakely clicking the stream deck.
Currently testing it against Sunday, 

i. when a scene collection with DSK is duplicated, DSK is not added to the duplicate, is this by design?
ii. when i start a scene collection with DSK it seems to toggle all the DSK upon first load, then i have to manually turn it off, not exactly sure what triggers this.
iii: is it possible for some scenes to be unaffected by the DSK? I have some scenes with logo embedded in the graphics we use, having the bugDSK show seems like an unnecessary duplicate.


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Lalo_Karl (Apr 27, 2021)

Excellent tool, I would like to add a tally red to the DSK tags when they are on, thank you very good.


----------



## cabadie.tech (May 14, 2021)

Hi !
Thank you for this awesome plugin ! 
Any chance you can do another plugin (or maybe an update of this one)  for the backgroung layer instead of the foreground layer.
It would be amazing  to have an Independent background layer I can switch in as I can do In DSK now !

Thanks !!


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (May 16, 2021)

Hello Exeldro!

Ran a few tests with DSK and here are my current findings:
* If DSK Dock gets separated in Window-form it is not kept once OBS is restarted
* If more than one DSK is set up, Hotkeys are only present for the 1st DSK
* If a Scene Collection is duplicated, DSKs are not duplicated

But all in all it works great and helps ro reduces scenes - and to become more "broadcast style"

Regards
Andreas


----------



## Bairespm (May 17, 2021)

hi, this plugin is great .. really very good. I would like to know if you could add that it has an option where to put visible or hide in transmission. with this I could put for example a countdown on my monitor where I see the transmission and that is hidden in the stream. It could also show a "LIVE!" tag. and see it on my monitor without it being seen in the stream.thanks


----------



## Bairespm (May 17, 2021)

I explain a bit. Preview I use it to work on the transmission, and in the study I use it for an external monitor, so I would like to use it as a tally light using a counter that nobody can see in the transmission, but if it shows me ... I think with this plugin It could be achieved, right?


----------



## bjornkonig (May 18, 2021)

Hi Everybody,

thanks for the cool Downstream Keyer!

I'm on macOS 11.3.1 using OBS 26.1.2. My hardware is a mac Mini M1. I ran into the "developer not verified" problem after installing the downstream keyer. Here is the fix. Open Terminal and run the following:

cd /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-color-monitor/bin
xattr -d com.apple.quarantine obs-color-monitor.so

Maybe that helps someone (besides me :-)


----------



## TaradinoC (May 26, 2021)

I'd love to be able to use something like this to "frame" the current scene -- that is, to make a full-frame DSK containing a placeholder where the active scene will be inserted.

For example, I have several scenes for different games, with different game capture sources and other overlays. I'd like to be able to make an intermission/BRB screen that shows the active game as a picture-in-picture view, no matter which game scene I'm using. Or a sidebar that appears and squeezes the game into a smaller space until I hide it again. Doing this today would (I think) require using a source switcher and synchronizing it with the game scene changes.


----------



## yosik (May 26, 2021)

Hi. Looks like a great plugin, but I have an issue installing it. I did use the installer and I see the files in the Data a nd obs-plugins folders, but I do not have the menu item to add the dock in OBS.
Any idea?
TY


----------



## yosik (May 26, 2021)

Update. I ended up re-installing OBS and all was fine. So, in case you have the same problem, you've got the solution...


----------



## TaradinoC (May 29, 2021)

TaradinoC said:


> I'd love to be able to use something like this to "frame" the current scene -- that is, to make a full-frame DSK containing a placeholder where the active scene will be inserted.



I just realized this is exactly what the new "Output Source" does. Awesome!


----------



## TaradinoC (May 29, 2021)

This took a bit of experimenting, but it seems to do what I'm looking for, using the (excellent) Move Transition plugin:

Create a new scene with a background that fills the whole frame.
Add an Output Source in the corner set to channel 0.
Add a Move Source filter, called "Output To Full Screen", that moves the Output Source to fill the whole frame.
Add a Move Transition Override filter for the Output Source.
Set Zoom to "No" and Position to "None".
Under disappearing items, set Start Move Filter to "Output to Full Screen".

Add another Move Source filter, called "Output To PIP", that moves the Output Source to the corner.
Set the start trigger to "Activate".

Add the new scene as a DSK and set the DSK transition to Move.
Now when the DSK activates, the active scene will zoom down into the corner, revealing the new background. When it deactivates, the image in the corner will zoom back up to fill the frame.


----------



## RichieTee (May 29, 2021)

TaradinoC said:


> This took a bit of experimenting, but it seems to do what I'm looking for, using the (excellent) Move Transition plugin:
> 
> Create a new scene with a background that fills the whole frame.
> Add an Output Source in the corner set to channel 0.
> ...



Nice workaround, NEVER knew what OUTPUT SOURCE does, infact i've never used it till now.


----------



## TaradinoC (May 30, 2021)

Unfortunately, I can't quite use this to replace my BRB and minigame scenes yet, because I also need to adjust the audio: either mute or lower the level of the game capture audio while the game is in PIP.

I wouldn't mind scripting that part, if there's some way I can detect when the DSK is active from Lua.


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm currently working with noobsCMDR and I want to be able to trigger certain items in DSK 1 with a hotkey. Currently I'm using the custom command section in noobsCMDR where you call a command:  /command=TriggerHotkeyByName,hotkeyName="[REGISTERED-NAME-OF-HOTKEY]". 

I was able to get this working with other hotkeys like transitions. But since this is a plugin I'm unable to find the name of the hotkey registered with OBS. If I could get some pointers on where I'd find the registered names of the hotkeys for "Show on DSK 1" for specific Scenes that'd be great.


----------



## grit60 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro ,
Please consider a "Show Transition" and "Hide Transition" so, for example, lower thirds can slide right and then slide left.


----------



## RichieTee (Jun 23, 2021)

grit60 said:


> Hi @Exeldro ,
> Please consider a "Show Transition" and "Hide Transition" so, for example, lower thirds can slide right and then slide left.


This already exists.. Each DSK has an option for transition.


----------



## grit60 (Jun 23, 2021)

RichieTee said:


> This already exists.. Each DSK has an option for transition.


The ability to set a single transition for show and hide exists.  The ability to have two different transitions one for show and other for hide - does not exist in DSK.  To see this capability, right click on any Source in the OBS "Sources" list.


----------



## KenhCuaDaoLeMinh (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello there, thanks very much for your plugin, very great. I have some suggestions:
- Make a option to allow some designated scene/source avoid to show DSK (like the intro/ending scene), also availability to trigger turn on/off DSK transition when switches between these scenes (chosen to show and chosen not to show DSK)
- Make a choice for stinger to overlapse on DSK between scene or not (on/off) 

Once again, thanks for your contribution to the community and hope you will improve this plugin more.


----------



## RichieTee (Jun 26, 2021)

grit60 said:


> The ability to set a single transition for show and hide exists.  The ability to have two different transitions one for show and other for hide - does not exist in DSK.  To see this capability, right click on any Source in the OBS "Sources" list.


True that... I guess Exeldro didn't see much use for it.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 17, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> add show and hide transition options
> add tie option, allowing you to transition the DSK when the next global transition occurs.
> View attachment 73274View attachment 73275



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## grit60 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you @Exeldro!  "Hide" transition works flawlessly.  I appreciate all your great work.


----------



## kineticscreen (Jul 20, 2021)

This is great. Any chance that adding the 'move' transition can work the same as it does now when adding to source show/hide - immediately bringing up the filter window so you can set custom values just for the DSK?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 20, 2021)

@kineticscreen unfortunately that is not possible for plugins at the moment. I might suggest that feature to be added for plugins to use but that will take a while before it makes it to a new version of OBS


----------



## kineticscreen (Jul 20, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @kineticscreen unfortunately that is not possible for plugins at the moment. I might suggest that feature to be added for plugins to use but that will take a while before it makes it to a new version of OBS



Thanks for the reply! The only other thing I'd request is a much more obvious indication that a DSK is selected - I think someone mocked up more of a red border or something earlier in this thread. At the moment it's quite difficult to just glance and see if the DSK is on just from the interface, especially when you only have one scene in it.

And 'grid view' would make a lot of sense for the DSK window.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi Exeldro,
I do want to report a bug that I discovered in this plugin.  To be able to change the layering for the DSK (by moving the tabs on the top), I have to restart OBS for it to take effect.  Otherwise great work as always. :)

Currently using 0.2.0 and OBS 27.0.1


----------



## Jaimon Orlé (Aug 3, 2021)

RichieTee said:


> i. when a scene collection with DSK is duplicated, DSK is not added to the duplicate, is this by design?




Was wandering about this too.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 3, 2021)

@RichieTee @Jaimon Orlé duplicate not working correct is because there is no good way to see the difference to creating a new scene collection and duplicating a scene collection
I need this fix added to OBS for me to be able to make it working correct:








						obs-frontend-api: Send OBS_FRONTEND_EVENT_SCENE_COLLECTION_CLEANUP event by exeldro · Pull Request #4504 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Send OBS_FRONTEND_EVENT_SCENE_COLLECTION_CLEANUP Motivation and Context OBS_FRONTEND_EVENT_SCENE_COLLECTION_CLEANUP was never send. The only place triggering it is in ClearSceneData() b...




					github.com


----------



## PeteFraser (Aug 17, 2021)

Is there a HotKey to turn ON the DSK? I can't find it in the HotKey list :( .... Or in the code


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 17, 2021)

@PeteFraser it should be on every scene that is added to a downstream keyer


----------



## Jaimon Orlé (Aug 17, 2021)

PeteFraser said:


> Is there a HotKey to turn ON the DSK? I can't find it in the HotKey list :( .... Or in the code



@PeteFraser  If you renamed the DSK it will appear in the hotkeys as that name.
e.g. the default DSK is titled "DSK 1"; therefore in the hotkeys, it will be titled "Show on DSK 1" under whichever scene you've set for the DSK.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 3, 2021)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> fix crash when starting with OBS 27.1 RC1 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## from1975 (Sep 14, 2021)

Feature request:
1. Ability to set the "scene exclude list" for hiding DSK's on particular scenes (i.e. intros).

Details: it should be "per DSK".
Example: I use at least two DSK's now: logo bug and news ticker. I want to hide ticker and logo on scene "intro", but hide only ticker on scene "pool results".

2. Force switching DSK's on particular scene, i.e. two versions od logos - one dark, one light. Both in DSK "logos". When I switch to scene "camera 1", I want to use dark logo. When I switch to "pool results" scene, which has dark background, I want to switch automatically to light version.

It looks like the first feature request is just a specific case of the second one - I can put empty scene as one of DSK's and switch to this one (and actually I do it, it's easier to switch to empty DSK instead of disabling).


----------



## from1975 (Sep 24, 2021)

^^
I think, this function is called "go with" (for next scene and DSK) and "go clear" (for nest scene without DSK) and shoud be set before transition for every scene.

In hardware mixers there's something like "next transition" and you can set, what you want to include with (ie. DSK): https://youtu.be/WCcoW47yFh8?t=362


----------



## jkao (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice, this is so much cleaner than adding an "Overlay" source to every single one of my scenes.

One question: Is there a way to make the input to the DSK accessible to the Source Record filter, or otherwise have some mechanism of recording the input to the DSK?

My use case here is that I have about 45 scenes (mostly composites of live RTMP and video file media sources) of different content that I will switch between during a stream, and apply a common overlay (mostly chatbox and donation alerts). Recording each of the scenes individually would be onerous and not capture the timings and flow of scene transitions during the show. Rather, I would just like to capture what is going into the DSK as a recording, so I can just re-overlay it later (e.g. for a rebroadcast) but otherwise record the scene-to-scene transitions as-is.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 11, 2021)

@jkao you can add a source record filter to an output source on channel 0


----------



## jkao (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow, thank you! That does exactly what I was looking for and had previously thought was impossible.

For anyone else wondering what this means, the magic here is the Output Source that doesn't seem to have much documentation. It has a number of channels which I don't fully understand and will need to mess with more. But the net is that channel 0 of the Output Source without the DSK contains what's in the Program view (e.g. what you area stream). Probably for normal streaming, this would not be useful because since channel 0 is what you're streaming, it wouldn't make sense to then further generate any scene content which could, by its nature, not be streamed.

However, in conjunction with something like Source Record or the NDI Output filters, you could add additional overlays on top of the broadcast stream, and then send that somewhere else.

There is even more magic that can happen in conjunction with the DSK plugin. Channel 0 of the Output Source shows what is in the Program view *before* the DSK is applied, and channels >= 7 have the DSKs (e.g. if you have 1 DSK, that is in channel 7, if you have 2 DSKs, the first is in channel 7, the second is in channel 8). That means using the DSK, you can do some things that you can't do by copy/pasting an "Overlay" source into every scene.

Using these capabilities, my use case of recording the current scene prior to applying the DSK is simple, and only just the beginning.

If you have dynamic content in the DSK (like chat browsers), you could record those overlays separately. If you had a live control room with multiple monitors, you could create a scene that contained the stream output with additional monitoring data overlaid (e.g. from browser sources that contained other live stats) and send that via a Projector to a monitor. Or you could through a normal source projector, send the chat overlay to one monitor, and then send a composite of the clean stream view + monitoring stats over to another monitor.

This is amazing!



Exeldro said:


> @jkao you can add a source record filter to an output source on channel 0


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 12, 2021)

output channels:
channel 0: main video output
channel 1: desktop audio
channel 2: desktop audio 2
channel 3: mic/auxilary audio
channel 4: mic/auxilary audio 2
channel 5: mic/auxilary audio 3
channel 6: mic/auxilary audio 4
channel 7: first DSK channel
channel 8: second DSK channel
etc


----------



## apluzz (Jan 24, 2022)

@Exeldro can I request when playing a media file via DSK to have it appear in Media Controls? I believe at the moment only media active in scenes appear in Media Control, but when played via DSK, it does not show.


----------



## Murkedd (Feb 18, 2022)

Exeldro I added DSK to my stream, and love its capabilities but whenever i close OBS and reopen it. DSK starts and i have to use my hotkey to turn it off. Is this normal?


----------



## mediacoordinator (Feb 22, 2022)

Murkedd said:


> Exeldro I added DSK to my stream, and love its capabilities but whenever i close OBS and reopen it. DSK starts and i have to use my hotkey to turn it off. Is this normal?


I've been noticing the same thing, but I thought it was just the setup I have for the hotkeys.


----------



## ExtraBulla (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello good sir! So I updated to OBS 27.2, I have DSK installed but it doesn't work. When I'm on just the source the hotkeys work. But when I add the source to DSK and try to use it with hotkeys they don't work. It was working perfectly with 27.1.3 and was just wondering if anyone else has noticed this. Thanks a bunch. Your plugins are exceptional and 27.2 has been more of a pain than a gain at this point.


----------



## Djjoshuacarl (Mar 2, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.1
> 
> ...


with 27.2.2 DSK has seemed to stop working for me too.


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello.
This looks to be a great plugin but, would it be possible to keep the DSK scenes available when I switch to a different scene collection.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 3, 2022)

@PooPooPeePee the scenes that are used for DSK are in the scene collection, why and how would you like to see that changed?


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Mar 3, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @PooPooPeePee the scenes that are used for DSK are in the scene collection, why and how would you like to see that changed?


Sorry maybe what im asking is probably too difficult to do and explain.
Im trying to find a solution to a problem ive had with OBS for a long time.

Basically, I am looking for a way to add a *source *to something like a DSK and use it globally across all *scene collections*.
The fact that the DSK is a dock is very appealing. 

This plugin interested me because it almost looks like that functionality could be there. Unfortunately, it looks like we can only add scenes to the DSK, and when we change to a different scene collection, the DSK is cleared.

Basically, in my world view where the plugin was perfect, the DSK would be operating as a global entity that would be able to activate/deactivate a source, regardless of which scene collection you are on.

Unfortunately, I dont think such a thing exists.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 3, 2022)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> fix output channel to large



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## enoc_vt (Mar 10, 2022)

Any Deckboard app user here?
How difficult could be to make an extenssion to integrate DSK with Deckboard?
For now I use shortcuts, but native support would be awesome.


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi, i don't know if i'm the only with this "problem". I make a scene with all my alerts and html overlays and i added into dsk.
But when i change scene, my html overlays (they are html local files from sl chatbot) doesn't work. I'm not sure all browser source can get the same problems or not, but for sure my html files have that problem. Is there something i can do?


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Apr 9, 2022)

Excuse me for asking because I've seen this question in the thread, but maybe I'm missing the direct answer. How do I "filter" DSK so it DOES NOT show on certain Scenes. I've seen mention of Output Source but struggling to find the exact answer. Thanks I'm advance.


----------



## Syed Hashim (May 9, 2022)

Long awaited feature!!!!!
Thank you very much!

I know it's in very early stage but can I humbly* suggest 2 features*?

1. Possibility to preview the DSK in Studio Mode before showing it live (Something like an eye icon to toggle preview)
2. Activate more than one DSK.


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2022)

@Syed Hashim you can activate multiple dsk by having multiple dsk tabs, 1 can be active per tab
Preview dsk is not possible with the current options for plugins in OBS


----------



## jbcurler2010 (May 17, 2022)

I love this plugin but as noted above, it would be great if we could set filters as to which scenes it would apply to. My use case is for sports where I have a graphics overlay scene that I don't want to apply to certain other scenes (commercial breaks, interviews, etc). I am also using another plugin to set a scene as a duplicate of the "Program" view and would like to have it be "clean" with no graphics. So this function would be extremely helpful. Thanks in advance for your work!


----------



## Mundays (May 19, 2022)

Hey @Exeldro,

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. The DSK seems to be staying on top of my scene transitions (like stingers etc). I was wondering if there was a setting for it to let the Program scene transitions play overtop of it. Example here (transition is an alpha enabled Stinger) and the Facebook logo is the DSK 1 Layer.


----------



## RichieTee (May 27, 2022)

enoc_vt said:


> Any Deckboard app user here?
> How difficult could be to make an extenssion to integrate DSK with Deckboard?
> For now I use shortcuts, but native support would be awesome.


Set hotkeys and hookup the hotkeys to the Deckboard.
Personally, I use Liorianboard and it works for me.


----------



## Exeldro (May 30, 2022)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.3



> Add option to exclude program scenes per DSK tab
> View attachment 83852



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbcurler2010 (May 30, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.3
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Jun 17, 2022)

idk if it's a bug or not. But i use a scene with all browser sources in the dsk. I use your refresh-browsers.lua, but when i press the macro to refresh, all browser sources stop work. Now i tested without dsk and script works so...


----------



## Mundays (Jul 19, 2022)

@Exeldro the only thing keeping me from using the plugin currently is that the DSK scenes don't hide behind Program Stinger transitions or behind other DSK layers.

For my purposes, I need the DSK image to stay behind an alpha enabled scene transition in the program.

I've tried running two DSK layers but instead of one hiding behind the other, they both stay on the same layer with the PNG in the DSK staying overtop the transition.


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

Another great job you did here, @Exeldro, with this magnific plugin that I used overall in the first 'Stream' I did for to show that I was in testing streaming. It has a lot of potential and with imagination it can be used in very much ways.

Thanks you very much for this one too.

NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## BearClaymore (Aug 12, 2022)

Great Plugin, have been using it for a while now. I wonder if there is a way to control DSK via StreamDeck? I want to pause the DSK when moving to a specific scene and then activating it again when moving away from that scene, Any Ideas?


----------



## RichieTee (Aug 13, 2022)

BearClaymore said:


> Great Plugin, have been using it for a while now. I wonder if there is a way to control DSK via StreamDeck? I want to pause the DSK when moving to a specific scene and then activating it again when moving away from that scene, Any Ideas?


Yes, You can control via StreamDeck, I've been using LiorianBoard/Sammi to control OBS for a while now. Set Hotkeys to the DSK Scenes, bind those hotkeys to the StreamDeck ... Enjoy.





Also, you can exclude certain scenes from displaying the DSK. Even if the DSK is ON, when you_ cut to those scene_s the DSK is hidden.




DSK Info hidden on this scene




DSK Info showing on this scene


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 13, 2022)

@BearClaymore instead of using your streamdeck to trigger that, can't you use the exclude option added in version 0.2.3?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 23, 2022)

OBS version 28 test version:








						OBS version 28 support · exeldro/obs-downstream-keyer@e65b0d4
					

Contribute to exeldro/obs-downstream-keyer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Aug 27, 2022)

Super happy with the Exclude option. Working perfectly. Next issue. When using a Stinger transition for Instant Replay, I have the DSK excluded but it appears that the DSK waits for the transition to finish before checking the exclude rules. Any way to change that? What I am seeing is the DSK layer over the top of the Stinger transition until the new scene (dsk excluded) loads. Thoughts? Actually, that seems to be the case with all transitions. Even with a longer fade, the DSK remains active until the transition finishes.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.5



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 1, 2022)

Any thoughts?


jbcurler2010 said:


> Super happy with the Exclude option. Working perfectly. Next issue. When using a Stinger transition for Instant Replay, I have the DSK excluded but it appears that the DSK waits for the transition to finish before checking the exclude rules. Any way to change that? What I am seeing is the DSK layer over the top of the Stinger transition until the new scene (dsk excluded) loads. Thoughts? Actually, that seems to be the case with all transitions. Even with a longer fade, the DSK remains active until the transition finishes.


----------



## Corgi (Sep 1, 2022)

Heya! updated and works great! but seems that there is a bug where the scene that is being selected for DSK is not displaying unless said scene *in* the DSK dock is highlighted? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

@Corgi that sounds like expected behavior to me
@jbcurler2010 I might add more transition options later


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Corgi that sounds like expected behavior to me
> @jbcurler2010 I might add more transition options later


Much appreciated. Not the biggest issue right now.


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 2, 2022)

Getting this with the new version on 27.2.4: 
11:21:46.060: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/downstream-keyer.dll': The specified module could not be found.
11:21:46.060:  (126)
11:21:46.060: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/downstream-keyer.dll' not loaded


----------



## nabaxo (Sep 3, 2022)

Love this plugin, but it doesn't show in the virtual camera output.


----------



## majeeed (Sep 3, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Downstream Keyer - Downstream Keyer dock
> 
> ...


not working in Mac 12.4..obs 27.2.4....can't see downstream keyer in Dock menu


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 4, 2022)

@majeeed the latest version is OBS 28 only. For OBS 27 use an older version of the plugin.


----------



## Mikeylito (Sep 4, 2022)

nabaxo said:


> Love this plugin, but it doesn't show in the virtual camera output.


I have the same issue.  Works fine within OBS but when using the OBS Virtual Camera in another app, the Downstream Keyer Output doesn't appear.

Now, I've noticed that additional options have been added to the OBS Virtual Camera.
My settings:
Output Type: Internal
Output Selection: Program Output (Default)


----------



## majeeed (Sep 5, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @majeeed the latest version is OBS 28 only. For OBS 27 use an older version of the plugin.


bro can i get older version download link please..i mean obs27 supported


----------



## rockbottom (Sep 5, 2022)

^^
Click on History at the top of this page & you'll find links for every release.


----------



## louis7739 (Sep 6, 2022)

nabaxo said:


> Love this plugin, but it doesn't show in the virtual camera output.


I have the same problem, did you find a solution?


----------



## louis7739 (Sep 6, 2022)

Mikeylito said:


> I have the same issue.  Works fine within OBS but when using the OBS Virtual Camera in another app, the Downstream Keyer Output doesn't appear.
> 
> Now, I've noticed that additional options have been added to the OBS Virtual Camera.
> My settings:
> ...


But according to this setting, using the OBS Virtual Camera in Zoom, the Downstream Keyer Output still doesn't appear.
@Exeldro Can you fix it as soon as possible?​


----------



## majeeed (Sep 6, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @majeeed the latest version is OBS 28 only. For OBS 27 use an older version of the plugin.


Waaaaaaaaw.........Now work fine....2.3....vertual camera out also work smoothly....thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 6, 2022)

@louis7739 the output for the virtual camera changed in OBS not in this plugin and OBS does not seem to have an api to change the new view that is used


----------



## louis7739 (Sep 7, 2022)

The OBS 28 native virtual camera does have problems, I used DroidCam Virtual Output and it displays properly. https://github.com/dev47apps/droidcam-obs-virtual-output/releases


----------



## Justingunz96 (Sep 9, 2022)

I know the whole point of this plugin is to set a scene above what ever you have in program. But would it be at all possible to also setup in use for preview? Id like to setup some guide blocks for camera shots, and having that graphic appear on preview at all times without accidentally cutting with the source active. Perhaps a toggle box for Program or Preview?


----------



## Javidenok (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello everyone... First of all sorry for my poor english. 
Guys after OBS new update i have problem with Replay. can somebody help me how can i fix this problem. i`m amateur in obs... before 28 update everything work like Watch... but now when i open new obs hi show me message "Instant replay plugin must be updated or uninstall"
I reinstall again from 0 OBS and now i dont know how to again install this plugin. I know how to install but i scared again this problem(
Please guys help me.. 
WIndows 11 
Asus N56VB
Core i7 3630QM
12 GB Ram


----------



## jujubeess (Sep 12, 2022)

Replaced the plugin files with the latest update, and now the dock does not appear in OBS. Still running 27.2.4 because I have other plugins that don't work with 28. Here is the log file https://obsproject.com/logs/00kKB58Pvi_RN5b3



> 11:16:24.722: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/downstream-keyer.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 11:16:24.722:  (126)
> 11:16:24.723: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/downstream-keyer.dll' not loaded



It states that the .dll cannot be found, but it is there:


----------



## rob215x (Sep 12, 2022)

jujubeess said:


> Replaced the plugin files with the latest update, and now the dock does not appear in OBS. Still running 27.2.4 because I have other plugins that don't work with 28. Here is the log file https://obsproject.com/logs/00kKB58Pvi_RN5b3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having the same exact problem. I'm on Windows 11. OBS version 27.2.4


----------



## rob215x (Sep 13, 2022)

UPDATE: I installed OBS version 28.0.1 and Downstream Keyer worked immediately, without having to reinstall it. So, it looks like the latest version does NOT work in older versions of OBS. 

I could not find the Windows installer for Downstream Keyer v0.2.3. The links I found on Github lead back to version 0.2.5. Perhaps @Exeldro could make it available somewhere?

OBS 28.0.1 seems to be working okay for me at the moment, but maybe some people still need to use version 27.

Thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 13, 2022)

Older versions of the plugin are available on the history page.


----------



## taderkad (Sep 13, 2022)

I have an issue where anything going through the dsk does not appear in obs virtual camera. It works properly for recordings and streams but not virtual camera.


----------



## Raditude (Sep 15, 2022)

M1 MacOS 12.5.1
28.0.1 Apple Silicon (OBS 27.2.4 Apple Silicon also installed)
Downstream Keyer 0.2.5

I want to use 28, if possible. I can't get the dock to show up in either one of these OBS versions. What do?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 15, 2022)

@Raditude does the OBS log file show the plugin trying to load?


----------



## riospaul1 (Sep 15, 2022)

I have a problem, I installed obs 28 and Downstream Keyer 0.2.5 and it works in obs, but when I connect to teams, meet or zoom doesn't work in virtual cam, I don't know if it has to do with the old virtual cam plugin already does not work in version 28


----------



## riospaul1 (Sep 20, 2022)

louis7739 said:


> The OBS 28 native virtual camera does have problems, I used DroidCam Virtual Output and it displays properly. https://github.com/dev47apps/droidcam-obs-virtual-output/releases


Thanks Bro, for the moment you find a temporary solution, I installed Droidcam and the Downstream works on meet


----------



## Raditude (Sep 21, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Raditude does the OBS log file show the plugin trying to load?


I don't see Downstream Keyer listed in the logfile. None of my plugins are working after switching from 27 Intel to 27 Apple Silicon or 28 Apple Silicon.


----------



## TheRealWhite10 (Sep 21, 2022)

Need help it's my first time


----------



## invictor (Sep 21, 2022)

Same problem with virtual cam only in obs 28. (I've downloaded 27.2.4 as portable version, copy and paste 28 version plugins folders and all works fine, just waiting for a solution). I use basicaly as virtual camera for teaching; great plugin Exeldro, as many others plugins comming from you!!! thank you a lot!!


----------



## Raditude (Sep 25, 2022)

@Exeldro 
I think I've figured out what's causing the problem, but I don't know how to solve it. I keep my Home Folder on an external hard drive. I just remembered that every time I try to install a package, I always have issues with permissions because it's trying to install from an external to the internal drive. Not sure how to resolve that.

I wasn't able to install the Adobe Creative Suite with my current config, so I had to temporarily set my Home Folder back to being on the internal so I could install everything, and once everything was installed, I could switch it back to the external drive. I figured maybe that's the same thing happening here, so I set my Home Folder to the internal and rebooted. I installed Downstream Keyer, and some other plugins that weren't working. I ran OBS while still booted from the Home Folder on the internal drive, and the Downstream Keyer menu came up in OBS. (Unfortunately, the other plugins didn't work at all.)

I reset my Home Folder back to my external drive, and rebooted my computer, and when I opened OBS, Downstream Keyer was not there. So my guess is that Downstream Keyer installs by default to a place on the internal drive, but due to my configuration, it needs to be somewhere on my external. But I have no idea what to move and where.


----------



## Raditude (Sep 25, 2022)

@Exeldro And here's my latest log file.


----------



## RodsKaden (Sep 26, 2022)

I am having an issue where every time I open OBS an overlay from each DSK plays automatically. Am I doing something incorrectly? I am on OBS 28 with the latest version of the plugin.


----------



## bkucharski (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you very much for creating such an amazing tool.  I am currently utilizing it for my daughters swim team as overlays for Event info.
I have recently reformatted my PC and am in the process of setting up OBS again.

Q:  Is there any way to Backup(Export) and Restore(Import) all of the DSK Docks and events contained within each DSK Dock?

I had previously created 3 different DSK Docks (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) with each containing the Swim Events for that day.  Looking for an easier way of restoring the work I have previously created vs having to recreate 72 different Events.

Thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 5, 2022)

@bkucharski the dsk are stored in your scene collection, which can be exported and imported by obs


----------



## brucewilde51 (Oct 10, 2022)

Running OBS 28.0.3 and the DSK plugin 0.2.5.  As others have noted, the overlays show fine in the program window when the keyer is activated, but the overlays do not appear in the output from the virtual camera.  As of now (October 10), what is the best fix or workaround to solve this problem?

Windows 10, Dell, i5


----------



## brucewilde51 (Oct 10, 2022)

I believe I have found my own solution.  As others have noted, there is an alternative virtual camera plug-in for OBS called Droidcam.

I have just installed it, and it solves the problem with the downstream keyer.

You have to download and install both the Droidcam exe file and the drivers file separately to the OBS program files folder.

Once Droidcam is installed, you do not need to push the "virtual camera" button in OBS.  You will find Droidcam appearing as an available device under the video settings menu in ZOOM.  You select that instead of OBS virtual camera.

It appears that Droidcam also supplies a virtual audio cable output from OBS that can be selected in ZOOM the same way the virtual webcam can be selected.

Windows 10, Dell, i5


----------



## Gabiotex (Oct 10, 2022)

brucewilde51 said:


> Ejecutando OBS 28.0.3 y el complemento DSK 0.2.5. Como han señalado otros, las superposiciones se muestran bien en la ventana del programa cuando se activa el manipulador, pero las superposiciones no aparecen en la salida de la cámara virtual. A partir de ahora (10 de octubre), ¿cuál es la mejor solución para resolver este problema?
> 
> Windows 10, Dell, i5


I have the same problem with the version of obs 28.0.3   I'm going to try the droidcamara option but where do you get it?


----------



## invictor (Oct 10, 2022)

brucewilde51 said:


> Running OBS 28.0.3 and the DSK plugin 0.2.5.  As others have noted, the overlays show fine in the program window when the keyer is activated, but the overlays do not appear in the output from the virtual camera.  As of now (October 10), what is the best fix or workaround to solve this problem?
> 
> Windows 10, Dell, i5i


hi! sorry for my English. I've a portable 27.2.4 version installed -with all the plugins I need- for the situations I need to use virtual cam. I have always had an installed version (testing) and a portable version (production) Everything works fine in 27.2.4 for my needs.


----------



## invictor (Oct 20, 2022)

invictor said:


> hi! sorry for my English. I've a portable 27.2.4 version installed -with all the plugins I need- for the situations I need to use virtual cam. I have always had an installed version (testing) and a portable version (production) Everything works fine in 27.2.4 for my needs.


I've been testing alternatives, and maybe the problem IS NOT DSK, but the Virtual Cam module or subsystem in OBS version 28. 
I've been working OK with OBS NDI plugin + NDI tools WebCam module (the NDI source, not the virtual cam -no need to enable it) so you can choose NDI webcam source in your Zoom or Meet or Skype or whatever your meeting program with OBS 28 and DSK; all work ok! Great great plugin for live meeting!!!


----------



## JGs99 (Oct 20, 2022)

This solution, posted earlier, is better imo (less resource usage)






						DroidCam Virtual Output
					

This is an alternative virtual output plugin that connects OBS Studio with the DroidCam virtual camera drivers on Windows. Note: This plugin is not connected to the DroidCam-OBS phone app, see the DroidCam Source plugin instead.  Key Differences...




					obsproject.com


----------



## invictor (Oct 25, 2022)

JGs99 said:


> This solution, posted earlier, is better imo (less resource usage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! and far easier than NDI...


----------



## Raditude (Oct 27, 2022)

@Exeldro, Do you have any suggestions or fixes to get this working on Mac with a users folder on an external drive?

My disk setup:

OBS is installed on my Internal SSD: _*/Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications/OBS.app*_
My users folder is on my external hard drive: */Volumes/Mac 5TB/Users/raddykewl*


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 28, 2022)

@Raditude my Mac knowledge and experience is next to nothing, I can't help you with that.


----------



## gromlix (Nov 3, 2022)

brucewilde51 said:


> Running OBS 28.0.3 and the DSK plugin 0.2.5.  As others have noted, the overlays show fine in the program window when the keyer is activated, but the overlays do not appear in the output from the virtual camera.  As of now (October 10), what is the best fix or workaround to solve this problem?
> 
> Windows 10, Dell, i5


FYI: Issue DSK not showing in Virtual Camera is still present in OBS Studio 28.1.1
Also there are already issues in the bugtracker on Github: 
https://github.com/exeldro/obs-downstream-keyer/issues/20 (Windows)
https://github.com/exeldro/obs-downstream-keyer/issues/18 (Mac)


----------



## justuseapen (Nov 3, 2022)

Raditude said:


> @Exeldro, Do you have any suggestions or fixes to get this working on Mac with a users folder on an external drive?
> 
> My disk setup:
> 
> ...




Did you have any luck getting this plugin installed and working on OSX?

I'm not even using a non default user folder and am having trouble finding the plugin post installation on M1.

Surprising how little info is out there re: plugin install on mac


----------



## Raditude (Nov 7, 2022)

justuseapen said:


> Did you have any luck getting this plugin installed and working on OSX?
> 
> I'm not even using a non default user folder and am having trouble finding the plugin post installation on M1.
> 
> Surprising how little info is out there re: plugin install on mac


I haven't really had time to mess with it. I'm hoping an OBS and/or a macOS update will fix the issue. Several of my plugins stopped working when switching from OBS Intel to OBS ARM. This plugin didn't work with either architecture on my setup.


----------



## makman111 (Nov 7, 2022)

Having some issues install on a MAC.  The installer runs, but nothing seems to have been installer (there is nothing in the docks re: downstream-keyer).  I have OBS 27.2.4 (64bit) on a MBP running Monterey 12.5.1


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 8, 2022)

@makman111 for OBS 27 you need version 0.2.3 or lower of the plugin from:





						Downstream Keyer - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## makman111 (Nov 9, 2022)

@Exeldro - thank you very much!


----------



## TheOrignl (Nov 10, 2022)

Yet another plugin I found useful, and low and behold it carries the Exceldro moniker yet again! Excellent programming, use of resources and API use! @Exeldro  Is there any way to have the DSK scene transition out before an excluded scene is transitioned in or is it possible to add the option as a checkbox, as well as prevent the DSK scene from activating in the excluded scene?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 20, 2022)

Exeldro updated Downstream Keyer with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.6



> Add obs-websocket vendor requests and event
> Vendor: `downstream-keyer`
> Requests:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Smoo (Nov 23, 2022)

Exeldro, this is a fantastic tool and I would like to know if you have any plans to have a Downstream Keyer version for Android?


----------



## Rick-FBMRR (Dec 4, 2022)

SO i just upgraded to OBS v28. i use the virtual Camera. it looks like the downstream keyer is showing on the program window but not going to the live feed. any thoughts?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 4, 2022)

@Rick-FBMRR that is a known bug in OBS 28









						Virtual Camera is not program output when selected · Issue #7780 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Operating System Info Windows 10 Other OS No response OBS Studio Version 28.1.2 OBS Studio Version (Other) No response OBS Studio Log URL https://obsproject.com/logs/5BU_qhgDmFAnVQ2F OBS Studio Cra...




					github.com


----------



## Tao Denkyem (Dec 4, 2022)

I prefer having a single scene with ALL of my DSK elements and their respective hotkeys or Streamdeck buttons WITH the added bonus of being able to compose and position them on the same scene screen so you know what's where or if somethings obscuring something else that might get used at the same time. You still have to add this scene to other scenes you may plan to use it in though. But at least this way you're not crowding your scene panel AND adding another (DSK) panel to the OBS interface.

If this plug-in could just show me what's in my style of DSK scene in a separate panel allowing me to preview/position DSKs without triggering the scene or having to use Studio mode to preview it--to me that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## sadbuttrue (Dec 13, 2022)

Great plugin. Really enjoy using it. I am having a problem that the DSK is not working on the Virtual Camera output.

Using 0.2.5 on OBS 28.1.2 on Mac.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 13, 2022)

@sadbuttrue that is a known bug in OBS there is a word around:
make a scene with multiple output sources, 1 on channel 0 and channel 7 and up for the downstream keyers.
in the virtual camera config set that created scene as output.


----------

